# Small white larvae in top feeder



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Did they look like this.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?269292-New-Nucs


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Ants, wax moth or SHB. If your hive is strong, they may take care of them. If not, consider intervention.


----------

